# Can't start Guest user in Windows 7



## SRT (May 12, 2004)

Lenovo G550
Windows 7 Professional
3 GB Ram

I enabled the "Guest" user for my son to use when he visits, but when he tries to log on as "Guest" the message: "The User Profile Service service failed the login" appears.

I disabled Guest and re-enabled, but still the same message.

I created a user name just for him as a standard user, but when he logs on as "Joe", the same thing happens. I created 2-3 other accounts, all standard users, but can't log on to any of them.

I have no trouble logging on as myself (administrator).

After searching the forums I find similar issues in Vista, but not for Windows 7, and the registry entries seem to be different in Vista and I don't want to try the fixes in Windows 7.

Any suggestions?


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Tried System Restore??
Check this link:
http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CAYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sevenforums.com%2Ftutorials%2F1538-sfc-scannow-command-system-file-checker.html&rct=j&q=sfc+scannow+windows+7&ei=8K_KS53VEIu5rAe-uLHDBQ&usg=AFQjCNH96RodykS-YuLxTAJahJe3W1sH9A


----------



## SRT (May 12, 2004)

I can't restore, because I don't know when this happened. I don't want to go back to the original configuration.

When I look in Windows Explorer at the C:\Users folder there are: Default, Public & Steve (Me as administrator). There are no entries for Guest or the other users I created.

It's as if Guest and the other users aren't being set up. I don't see them in the registry either.


----------



## Harbir (Apr 22, 2010)

Did you try switching on the Guest User Account in the Control Panel? You have to go to User Account in Control Panel and then click on guest account (joe) and turn it one.

Thanks


----------



## SRT (May 12, 2004)

Yes it's (allegedly) on right now. The icon is on the sign-on screen, but when I click it I get the "The User Profile Service service failed the login" message. And GUEST is not listed in the C:\Users folder.


----------



## Harbir (Apr 22, 2010)

SRT login in safemode and create a new profile with the admin rights, rename the old profile and create new profile. It would work then..............


----------



## SRT (May 12, 2004)

Didn't work.. In safe mode, I created a new account: Visitor. I rebooted and tried to log onto Visitor, but get the same "The User Profile Service service failed the login" message as I get for Guest. I can't change Guest....it's either on or off. I changed Visitor to Sam and tried to log onto Sam, but can't.......same message.

Visitor (Sam) and Guest DO NOT appear in the C:\Users folder


----------



## Harbir (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmmm................then if you have any other machine, copy all the files in user folder to your machine and then try otherwise only option would be sytem restore when it was fine. I know it is hard but thats what I can think at the moment................


----------



## SRT (May 12, 2004)

OKAY Thanks. It's more trouble to do that, than to let my son use my profile. This is a notebook, and he doesn't use it very often. I'm the only user.

Plus...I'm not sure when it was fine. I had the PC for sometime before I even activated the GUEST user.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Harbir (Apr 22, 2010)

No Problem


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Is that the complete error message? Or does it say:
The User Profile Service failed the logon. *User profile cannot be loaded*?

Are there any errors in the Event Viewer in the Application log?
Click *Start*, type *eventvwr.msc*, press *Enter*
Expand *Windows Logs*, click on *Application*.
Look for entries with a source of *Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service*.


----------



## SRT (May 12, 2004)

Yes: The actual message is:
The User Profile Service service failed the logon. (service twice)
User profile cannot be loaded.

I ran eventvwr.msc and saw some entries under SOURCE titled:
User Profile Service which had ERROR under the heading level

In the explanation window was this:
Windows cannot log you on because your profile cannot be loaded. Check that you are connected to the network, and that your network is functioning correctly.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Let's look at what is currently configured:
Copy the text in the following code block into Notepad.
Save it on the desktop as *Query.cmd*. Be sure to change the *Save as Type:* box to *All Files* when saving.

```
[plain]Set _file=%userprofile%\Desktop\Query.txt
 >"%_file%" Echo [CODE]
>>"%_file%" Net Users
>>"%_file%" Set Common
>>"%_file%" Dir /AD "%Userprofile%\.."
>>"%_file%" Reg Query "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList" /s 2>&1
>>"%_file%" Echo
```
Start Notepad "%_file%"
Exit[/plain][/code]Double click the file to run it. It will create a file named *Query.txt* on the Desktop and open it in Notepad. Copy and paste the text into your next Reply.
User names from your PC will be present in the result. If you don't want them posted, you can use the *Edit | Replace* feature in Notepad to change the user names to User1, User2, etc, before posting the results.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Start> Run> Type "Services.msc" (without quotes), look for User Profile Service & see if its set to Automatic & is Started.
Then Look for Secondary Logon & make sure its set to Manual.
Then look for RPC EndPoint Mapper & make sure its set to Automatic & is Started
Then Look for Security Accounts Manager & make Sure its also Set to Automatic & is Started

Hope this helps. Thanks


----------



## SRT (May 12, 2004)

Here it is:

```
User accounts for \\Notebook123

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Administrator            Guest                    User1                    
Sam                  
The command completed successfully.

CommonProgramFiles=C:\Program Files\Common Files
 Volume in drive C has no label.
 Volume Serial Number is 7A32-D2D2

 Directory of C:\Users

04/27/2010  08:28 PM    <DIR>          .
04/27/2010  08:28 PM    <DIR>          ..
07/13/2009  11:53 PM    <SYMLINKD>     All Users [C:\ProgramData]
07/14/2009  02:18 AM    <DIR>          Default
07/13/2009  11:53 PM    <JUNCTION>     Default User [C:\Users\Default]
03/24/2010  12:23 PM    <DIR>          Public
04/28/2010  06:15 AM    <DIR>          Steve
               0 File(s)              0 bytes
               7 Dir(s)  236,274,688,000 bytes free

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList
    ProfilesDirectory    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemDrive%\Users
    Default    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemDrive%\Users\Default
    Public    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemDrive%\Users\Public
    ProgramData    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemDrive%\ProgramData

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList\S-1-5-18
    Flags    REG_DWORD    0xc
    State    REG_DWORD    0x0
    RefCount    REG_DWORD    0x1
    Sid    REG_BINARY    010100000000000512000000
    ProfileImagePath    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList\S-1-5-19
    ProfileImagePath    REG_EXPAND_SZ    C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService
    Flags    REG_DWORD    0x0
    State    REG_DWORD    0x0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList\S-1-5-20
    ProfileImagePath    REG_EXPAND_SZ    C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService
    Flags    REG_DWORD    0x0
    State    REG_DWORD    0x0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList\S-1-5-21-1808182748-717254888-609831077-1000
    ProfileImagePath    REG_EXPAND_SZ    C:\Users\Steve
    Flags    REG_DWORD    0x0
    State    REG_DWORD    0x0
    Sid    REG_BINARY    010500000000000515000000DCADC66BE870C02AA5485924E8030000
    ProfileLoadTimeLow    REG_DWORD    0x0
    ProfileLoadTimeHigh    REG_DWORD    0x0
    RefCount    REG_DWORD    0x1
    RunLogonScriptSync    REG_DWORD    0x0
```


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Well i was hoping to find an entry that might have been causing the problem, but that all looks normal.
You have the two Built in accounts, *Administrator* and *Guest*. Neither has a profile folder or an entry in the *ProfileList* key, so neither has been logged into before.
Same with the *Sam* account; it exists, but hasn't been logged into yet.
The *User1* account is the *Steve* account I'm assuming, which does show as a member of the Administrators group, and was the first account created during the install/first run (RID is -1000).

Did you check the status of the services *aasimenator* listed?

Could be the system doesn't have permission to create the profile folder, so let's check that.
Copy the text in the following code block into Notepad.
Save it on the desktop as *Query.cmd*. Be sure to change the *Save as Type:* box to *All Files* when saving.

```
[plain]Set _file=%userprofile%\Desktop\Query.txt
 >"%_file%" Echo [CODE]
>>"%_file%" icacls "C:\Users" /C
>>"%_file%" Echo
```
Start Notepad "%_file%"
Exit[/plain][/code]Right click the file and click *Run as administrator* to run it. It will create a file named *Query.txt* on the Desktop and open it in Notepad. Make sure Word Wrap (*Format | Word Wrap*) is NOT checked, then copy and paste the text into your next reply.


----------



## SRT (May 12, 2004)

OK, here it is. Not much to it

```
C:\Users Everyone:(OI)(CI)(F)
         STEVES-LENOVO\Steve:(OI)(CI)(F)

Successfully processed 1 files; Failed processing 0 files
```


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Well that could be part of the problem. It should look like this:

```
C:\Users NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(OI)(CI)(F)
         BUILTIN\Administrators:(OI)(CI)(F)
         BUILTIN\Users:(RX)
         BUILTIN\Users:(OI)(CI)(IO)(GR,GE)
         Everyone:(RX)
         Everyone:(OI)(CI)(IO)(GR,GE)

Successfully processed 1 files; Failed processing 0 files
```
I changed the permissions on one of my systems to match yours, but I was still able to enable the Guest account and log in to it. I then created a Standard User account and logged into it as well, so this may only be part of the problem.

I've made the following batch file to restore the permissions to the defaults, and to make sure the *C:\Users* folder is owned by the Administrators group. Maybe the wrong owner is another piece of the problem.

Copy the text in the following code block into Notepad.
Save it on the desktop as *PermFix.cmd*. Be sure to change the *Save as Type:* box to *All Files* when saving.

```
[plain]Takeown /F C:\Users /A
icacls C:\Users /remove Everyone
icacls C:\Users /grant SYSTEM:(OI)(CI)(F)
icacls C:\Users /grant Administrators:(OI)(CI)(F)
icacls C:\Users /grant Users:(RX)
icacls C:\Users /grant Users:(OI)(CI)(IO)(GR,GE)
icacls C:\Users /grant Everyone:(RX)
icacls C:\Users /grant Everyone:(OI)(CI)(IO)(GR,GE)
icacls C:\Users /grant Steve:(OI)(CI)(F)
Set _file=%userprofile%\Desktop\Perms.txt
 >"%_file%" Echo [CODE]
>>"%_file%" icacls "C:\Users" /C
>>"%_file%" Echo
```
Type "%_file%"|More /E /P >"%_file%.tmp"
Move "%_file%.tmp" "%_file%"
Start Notepad "%_file%"
Exit[/plain][/code]Right click the file and click *Run as administrator* to run it. It will create a file named *Perms.txt* on the Desktop and open it in Notepad so you can see the results.

Reboot, and see if you can log into the Guest or Sam account.


----------



## SRT (May 12, 2004)

I tried it but alas, no luck. here is the text from PermFix:


```
C:\Users Everyone:(RX)
         BUILTIN\Users:(RX)
         Everyone:(OI)(CI)(IO)(GR,GE)
         BUILTIN\Users:(OI)(CI)(IO)(GR,GE)
         BUILTIN\Administrators:(OI)(CI)(F)
         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(OI)(CI)(F)
         STEVES-LENOVO\Steve:(OI)(CI)(F)

Successfully processed 1 files; Failed processing 0 files
```


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, I've managed to duplicate the problem, a missing or renamed NTUSER.DAT or NTUSER.LOG file in the *Default* user profile folder.
let's see if it's the same on your system.
Copy the text in the following code block into Notepad.
Save it on the desktop as *Query.cmd*. Be sure to change the *Save as Type:* box to *All Files* when saving.

```
[plain]Set _file=%userprofile%\Desktop\Query.txt
 >"%_file%" Echo [CODE]
>>"%_file%" dir C:\Users\Default\nt*.* /A
>>"%_file%" Echo
```
Start Notepad "%_file%"
Exit[/plain][/code]Double click the file to run it. It will create a file named *Query.txt* on the Desktop and open it in Notepad. Copy and paste the text into your next Reply.


----------



## SRT (May 12, 2004)

OK, here it is. I have deleted the visitor/sam user.
======================================
CODE]
Volume in drive C has no label.
Volume Serial Number is 7A32-D2D2

Directory of C:\Users\Default

03/24/2010 12:23 PM 262,144 NTUSER.DAT
07/14/2009 02:55 AM 1,024 NTUSER.DAT.LOG
03/24/2010 12:23 PM 197,632 NTUSER.DAT.LOG1
07/13/2009 09:03 PM 0 NTUSER.DAT.LOG2
07/13/2009 11:34 PM 65,536 NTUSER.DAT{6cced2f1-6e01-11de-8bed-001e0bcd1824}.TM.blf
07/13/2009 11:34 PM 524,288 NTUSER.DAT{6cced2f1-6e01-11de-8bed-001e0bcd1824}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms
07/13/2009 11:34 PM 524,288 NTUSER.DAT{6cced2f1-6e01-11de-8bed-001e0bcd1824}.TMContainer00000000000000000002.regtrans-ms
7 File(s) 1,574,912 bytes
0 Dir(s) 231,826,952,192 bytes free
[/CODE]


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, the files are there, let's check permissions, ownership, and see if there is any alternate streams present. Should have done that in the last step, but I didn't think of it then

Copy the text in the following code block into Notepad.
Save it on the desktop as *Query.cmd*. Be sure to change the *Save as Type:* box to *All Files* when saving.

```
[plain]Set _file=%userprofile%\Desktop\Query.txt
 >"%_file%" Echo [CODE]
>>"%_file%" dir C:\Users\Default\nt*.* /A /Q /R
>>"%_file%" icacls "C:\Users\Default\NT*" /C
>>"%_file%" Echo
```
Type "%_file%"|More /E /P >"%_file%.tmp"
Move "%_file%.tmp" "%_file%"
Start Notepad "%_file%"
Exit
[/plain][/code]Right click the file and click *Run as administrator* to run it. It will create a file named *Query.txt* on the Desktop and open it in Notepad. Copy and paste the text into your next reply.

(If you were wondering why your previous results didn't get put in a Code box, you missed the *[* in front of the first CODE tag. You can edit your post and add it if you want, doesn't affect anything other than preserving the spacing).


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's what I get on a Win 7 HomeBasic system:

```
Volume in drive C has no label.
 Volume Serial Number is D88F-BE52

 Directory of C:\Users\Default

03/28/2010  08:29 PM           262,144 NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM    NTUSER.DAT
07/14/2009  12:55 AM             1,024 BUILTIN\Administrators NTUSER.DAT.LOG
03/28/2010  08:29 PM           197,632 NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM    NTUSER.DAT.LOG1
07/13/2009  07:03 PM                 0 NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM    NTUSER.DAT.LOG2
07/13/2009  09:34 PM            65,536 NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM    NTUSER.DAT{6cced2f1-6e01-11de-8bed-001e0bcd1824}.TM.blf
07/13/2009  09:34 PM           524,288 NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM    NTUSER.DAT{6cced2f1-6e01-11de-8bed-001e0bcd1824}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms
07/13/2009  09:34 PM           524,288 NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM    NTUSER.DAT{6cced2f1-6e01-11de-8bed-001e0bcd1824}.TMContainer00000000000000000002.regtrans-ms
               7 File(s)      1,574,912 bytes
               0 Dir(s)  26,892,308,480 bytes free
C:\Users\Default\NTUSER.DAT NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(I)(F)
                            BUILTIN\Administrators:(I)(F)
                            BUILTIN\Users:(I)(RX)
                            Everyone:(I)(RX)

C:\Users\Default\NTUSER.DAT.LOG NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(I)(F)
                                BUILTIN\Administrators:(I)(F)
                                BUILTIN\Users:(I)(RX)
                                Everyone:(I)(RX)

C:\Users\Default\NTUSER.DAT.LOG1 NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(I)(F)
                                 BUILTIN\Administrators:(I)(F)
                                 BUILTIN\Users:(I)(RX)
                                 Everyone:(I)(RX)

C:\Users\Default\NTUSER.DAT.LOG2 NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(I)(F)
                                 BUILTIN\Administrators:(I)(F)
                                 BUILTIN\Users:(I)(RX)
                                 Everyone:(I)(RX)

C:\Users\Default\NTUSER.DAT{6cced2f1-6e01-11de-8bed-001e0bcd1824}.TM.blf NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(I)(F)
                                                                         BUILTIN\Administrators:(I)(F)
                                                                         BUILTIN\Users:(I)(RX)
                                                                         Everyone:(I)(RX)

C:\Users\Default\NTUSER.DAT{6cced2f1-6e01-11de-8bed-001e0bcd1824}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(I)(F)
                                                                                                              BUILTIN\Administrators:(I)(F)
                                                                                                              BUILTIN\Users:(I)(RX)
                                                                                                              Everyone:(I)(RX)

C:\Users\Default\NTUSER.DAT{6cced2f1-6e01-11de-8bed-001e0bcd1824}.TMContainer00000000000000000002.regtrans-ms NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(I)(F)
                                                                                                              BUILTIN\Administrators:(I)(F)
                                                                                                              BUILTIN\Users:(I)(RX)
                                                                                                              Everyone:(I)(RX)

Successfully processed 7 files; Failed processing 0 files
```


----------



## SRT (May 12, 2004)

OKAY... I'm using Windows 7 Professional
===========================================

```
Volume in drive C has no label.
 Volume Serial Number is 7A32-D2D2

 Directory of C:\Users\Default

03/24/2010  12:23 PM           262,144 NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM    NTUSER.DAT
07/14/2009  02:55 AM             1,024 BUILTIN\Administrators NTUSER.DAT.LOG
03/24/2010  12:23 PM           197,632 NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM    NTUSER.DAT.LOG1
07/13/2009  09:03 PM                 0 NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM    NTUSER.DAT.LOG2
07/13/2009  11:34 PM            65,536 NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM    NTUSER.DAT{6cced2f1-6e01-11de-8bed-001e0bcd1824}.TM.blf
07/13/2009  11:34 PM           524,288 NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM    NTUSER.DAT{6cced2f1-6e01-11de-8bed-001e0bcd1824}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms
07/13/2009  11:34 PM           524,288 NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM    NTUSER.DAT{6cced2f1-6e01-11de-8bed-001e0bcd1824}.TMContainer00000000000000000002.regtrans-ms
               7 File(s)      1,574,912 bytes
               0 Dir(s)  231,122,780,160 bytes free
C:\Users\Default\NTUSER.DAT Everyone:(I)(RX)
                            BUILTIN\Users:(I)(RX)
                            BUILTIN\Administrators:(I)(F)
                            NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(I)(F)
                            STEVES-LENOVO\Steve:(I)(F)

C:\Users\Default\NTUSER.DAT.LOG Everyone:(I)(RX)
                                BUILTIN\Users:(I)(RX)
                                BUILTIN\Administrators:(I)(F)
                                NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(I)(F)
                                STEVES-LENOVO\Steve:(I)(F)

C:\Users\Default\NTUSER.DAT.LOG1 Everyone:(I)(RX)
                                 BUILTIN\Users:(I)(RX)
                                 BUILTIN\Administrators:(I)(F)
                                 NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(I)(F)
                                 STEVES-LENOVO\Steve:(I)(F)

C:\Users\Default\NTUSER.DAT.LOG2 Everyone:(I)(RX)
                                 BUILTIN\Users:(I)(RX)
                                 BUILTIN\Administrators:(I)(F)
                                 NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(I)(F)
                                 STEVES-LENOVO\Steve:(I)(F)

C:\Users\Default\NTUSER.DAT{6cced2f1-6e01-11de-8bed-001e0bcd1824}.TM.blf Everyone:(I)(RX)
                                                                         BUILTIN\Users:(I)(RX)
                                                                         BUILTIN\Administrators:(I)(F)
                                                                         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(I)(F)
                                                                         STEVES-LENOVO\Steve:(I)(F)

C:\Users\Default\NTUSER.DAT{6cced2f1-6e01-11de-8bed-001e0bcd1824}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms Everyone:(I)(RX)
                                                                                                              BUILTIN\Users:(I)(RX)
                                                                                                              BUILTIN\Administrators:(I)(F)
                                                                                                              NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(I)(F)
                                                                                                              STEVES-LENOVO\Steve:(I)(F)

C:\Users\Default\NTUSER.DAT{6cced2f1-6e01-11de-8bed-001e0bcd1824}.TMContainer00000000000000000002.regtrans-ms Everyone:(I)(RX)
                                                                                                              BUILTIN\Users:(I)(RX)
                                                                                                              BUILTIN\Administrators:(I)(F)
                                                                                                              NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(I)(F)
                                                                                                              STEVES-LENOVO\Steve:(I)(F)

Successfully processed 7 files; Failed processing 0 files
```


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Nothing out of place there. It could be the *NTUSER.DAT* file itself is corrupt. You could see if the Registry Editor sees it as a valid Hive, or you can replace it.

To try loading the file (View settings must be set to view hidden and system files, see below)
Click *Start*, type *regedit*, press *Enter*
Highlight *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE* in the left pane
Click *File | Load Hive...*
Navigate to *C:\Users\Default* and select the *NTUSER.DAT* file.
Click *Open*
Give it a name, like *@NTUSER* then click *OK*
If the file is corrupt, you'll get an error.
If not, it will be visible at *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\**@NTUSER*
Highlight *@NTUSER* then click *File | Unload Hive...* and confirm.

If it's corrupted, we need to replace it. Windows doesn't seem to keep a backup copy of the default hive other than in a System Restore point.


If you've made an image or backup of the system, you can rename the current file and replace it from your backup.
You can extract a copy from the *install.wim* file on the Win 7 DVD. This may not have the registry entries for any of the pre-installed software though.
One other problem, the *NTUSER.DAT* on my Win7 DVD has the drive letter for the schemes hard coded as D: instead of using the *%SystemDrive%* variable.
It's not that hard to fix though:
Mount the extracted *NTUSER.DAT* hive
Export the mounted hive as a *.reg* file.
Use a text editor to search and replace the drive letter
Merge the corrected *.reg* file
Unmount the hive.

If you can find the *.WIM* file on the Recovery disk or on the Recovery partition, that can be used, though the *.WIM* file name may be different. On my HP laptop it's named *BASE.WIM*.
I can attach the corrected default *NTUSER.DAT* file I extracted from the Windows 7 Professional image if you want.
You can copy the *NTUSER.DAT* file from your current account. This may include saved form data and passwords from IE, Outlook/Windows Live Mail email account info, and other personal info, so that info might be available from any new account.
If you want to extract the *NTUSER.DAT* file from a* WIM* image, I have a batch file that will mount the image, rename the current file, copy the *NTUSER.DAT* file, then dismount the image.
You just need to know the full path/name to the *.WIM* file, like *X:\Sources\install.wim* or *D:\preload\base.wim*, so you can enter it. Then need to check to see if you need to edit any path info before creating a new account.

*To change View Settings to show hidden and system files*:
Click *Start | Computer*
Press the *ALT* key to display the *Menu* bar if needed
Click on *Tools | Folder Options* -> *View* tab
Select the following under *Hidden files and folders*:

 Show hidden files, folders, and drives
*Uncheck* the following:

 Hide extensions for known file types
 Hide protected operating system files (Recommended)


----------



## SRT (May 12, 2004)

My wife has the same type of computer...most of the same software and also win 7 pro. her guest is working. Could I just copy her data over?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

That should work (if it's that file that is the problem), you just need the NTUSER.DAT file from the *C:\Users\Default* folder. Rename the current file so if needed you can put it back. The *C:\Users\Default* folder is only used when creating a new profile, so it certainly can't hurt anything.


----------



## SRT (May 12, 2004)

OK I'll give it a try
Thanks


----------



## SRT (May 12, 2004)

I just noticed I don't have NTUSER.DAT in my c:\Users\Default folder.

There's NTUSER.DAT.LOG
NTUSER.DAT.LOG1 and
NTUSER.DAT.LOG2

and, there is no folder called GUEST either.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Back in Post 21 the Directory listing shows one is there. NTUSER.DAT is set as both Hidden and System, the log files are just set Hidden. You probably just need to make one change n the View settings, the one shown in red below is probably still checked:


TheOutcaste said:


> *To change View Settings to show hidden and system files*:
> Click *Start | Computer*
> Press the *ALT* key to display the *Menu* bar if needed
> Click on *Tools | Folder Options* -> *View* tab
> ...


The profile folders for accounts are not created until the first time you log in, so Guest won't exist until you are able to log in to it successfully.


----------



## SRT (May 12, 2004)

I replaced the NTUSER.DAT with one from my wife's PC. It had the same file size but a different date. I also copied the subfolder Guest into C:\Users.

Rebooted.

Tried to log onto Guest but got the same message as before.

Now there are 6 subfolders under C:\Users
All Users*
Default
Default User*
Guest --------the one I copied from my wifes PC
Public
Steve*
The files with the * have a Lock icon on the folder icon next to the name.

My wife's C:\User only has 4 subfolders
Default
Guest-----------It works just fine
Linda*------------has the lock icon
Public

At this point maybe I don't really need a Guest user. I use this computer 99.9% of the ime.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Might try deleting the Guest profile rather than copying it over, and let Windows create a new one. There may be permission problems with one copied from a different system, as the Guest account Security ID is the SID of the PC with a Relative ID of 501.
Since the SID doesn't match it may give the same error, though I'd actually expect it to create a User Profile folder like *Guest.PCNAME* in that case. The Guest account may be handled differently though.

It's sounding like it's something other than the NTUSER.DAT file causing the problem, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok have you tried creating/ enabling/ disabling (not sure what you are trying to do, don't have the time to read through all the posts) user account using MMC? Right Click on My computer select Manage then expand local USers & groups & select Users.

You can do all that here i.e. create / enable/ disable accounts


----------



## SRT (May 12, 2004)

I deleted the GUEST sub-directory. Went to Control panel and started Guest, but it still didn't open and there is no GUEST sub-folder in C:\Users.



I right clicked on Computer selected Manage, but nothing opened.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Ok have you tried creating/ enabling/ disabling (not sure what you are trying to do, don't have the time to read through all the posts) user account using MMC


The answer to that is in the first (short) 7 posts. There is no obligation to post when you do not have the time to become familiar with the thread and have nothing to add.


----------



## SRT (May 12, 2004)

Lenovo G550
Windows 7 Professional
3 GB Ram

I enabled the "Guest" user for my son to use when he visits, but when he tries to log on as "Guest" the message: "The User Profile Service service failed the login" appears.

I disabled Guest and re-enabled, but still the same message.

I created a user name just for him as a standard user, but when he logs on as "Joe", the same thing happens. I created 2-3 other accounts, all standard users, but can't log on to any of them.

I have no trouble logging on as myself (administrator).

After searching the forums I find similar issues in Vista, but not for Windows 7, and the registry entries seem to be different in Vista and I don't want to try the fixes in Windows 7.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks SRT,

When a thread has been opened for too long the Techs get into war with each other & it starts to go off topic so no point in wasting time. Hence i always intend to post what i feel will help you & not go after / against what others have posted

Since you said that you've "Right click on the manage but nothing Opened" It means that your profile is 100% corrupt. or You are not the Administrator

try this

Start> Run > " control userpasswords2 " 
then check mark the first option then click on Add, then add a new user as administrator, then see if you can login using that user


----------



## SRT (May 12, 2004)

I created a new user as an administrator, but cannot log on as that user

When I look at the user accounts, I see
User Name Group
Guest Guests
HomeGroupUser$ HomeUsers
Steve HomeUsers; Administrators 
testuser Administrators

I can't log on to anything except Steve (my account)


----------



## SRT (May 12, 2004)

I looked at my wife's user accounts and she has:
Administrator
Guest
Linda 

It appears I don't have a generic administrator. I am logged on as steve, and Steve has administrator rights, but I can't find an administrator.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

best option to try right now would be a reinstall of Windows, it will repair your user accounts & add an administrator account.


----------



## SRT (May 12, 2004)

OK I guess I have no choice. I appreciate your help.

Thank You


----------



## SRT (May 12, 2004)

It appears I do have an administrator account. I searched for COMPUTER MANAGEMENT and opened it. For some reason it doesn't open from the Control panel so I guess it's not where it's supposed to be. I don't know how to paste the image in these Quick Reply boxes. (I can get the image in word)

It shows there are:
Administrator
Guest
HomeGroupUser$
Steve
testuser

However only Steve works. Guest & testuser show up on the opening screen, but not in C:\Users. I don't know how to sign on as administrator, as it's not listed.

I really hate to reinstall Windows 7 as I don't want to start over. Is there a way to just do a "fix" of Windows 7, without a complete reinstall? 

When I put the Lenovo/Windows DVD, I get an option to reinstall Windows 7, but I'm reticent to click the button, for fear it'll take me back to day 1 before I installed all the "stuff" I have on the PC.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

To enable the built in Administrator account:
Click *Start*, type *cmd*, when *cmd.exe* appears in the list, right click it and click *Run as administrator*
type *Net User Administrator /active:yes*

Log off, or choose Switch User, Administrator should be on the Welcome screen now. I suspect you'll have the same problem, the system can't create the profile folder for some reason.

User profile folders are not created until you log in, the system will display a message "Preparing your desktop" while the profile folder is being set up. You've never been able to log into the Guest or Administrator accounts, so that's why you don't have folders for them under C:\Users.

To attach a screenshot, click the Go Advance button under the Quick Replay window. You can scroll down to find the Manage Attachments button, or use the paperclip icon at the top of the editor window.

How to Post a Screenshot

Computer Management should be in *Control Panel | Administrative Tools*. You can also just click *Computer* and click *Manage*. Or click Start and type *compmgmt.msc* and press *Enter*. You can also go direct to the User and Groups console by clicking Start and type *lusrmgr.msc* and press *Enter*.

Most recovery disks will erase everything from he drive, so if it didn't come with the system, it will have to be re-installed. Some do have the ability to re-install just the OS and shouldn't affect your data files, but programs may have to be re-installed. I'd still back everything up first, or better yet, create an image of the system as it is now that you can restore if needed.

The normal Windows diskslet you do an upgrade install from within Windows that should preserve programs and data, but not all Recovery disks have that option.

*Imaging Software*

*Free*:
Macrium Reflect
DriveImage XML
Easeus Todo Backup
If you have a Seagate HD, you can use this, which is based on Acronis:
Seagate DiscWizard
And from Western Digital:
Acronis True Image WD Edition Software

*Commercial*:
Acronis True Image
DriveImage XML
Macrium Reflect
Norton Ghost

Acronis has a 15 day trial that is fully functional, the only restriction is the Recovery CD it creates can only restore an image, it can't create one.


----------

